# cheap vid scaler, any good?



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I was passed this link the other day and wondered about the quality. I've had my eyes on a DVDO vp50 for a while but with my budget and HD content on the horizon I was wondering how this would do for SD cable stuff? Has anyone used one of these or have a friend that has one?

http://www.gefen.com/kvm/product.jsp?prod_id=4174

Thanks much
-john


----------

